# Milwaukee Bucks Offseason Thread



## Bubbles

> ... If Brooklyn center Brook Lopez opts out of his contract, which is for $16.8 million, one of the teams he may consider, according to some NBA officials, is the Bucks. Lopez has a good relationship with Bucks coach Jason Kidd, who coached him in Brooklyn last season. ... The NBA pre-draft camp starts Tuesday in Chicago and, for the first time in several years, prospects will partake in games. Some prospects, that is. Most of the projected first-rounders aren't expected to play in them... A Bucks official said Jabari Parker, who appeared to be the frontrunner for Rookie of the Year honors before suffering an anterior cruciate ligament tear in mid-December, is ahead of schedule with his rehab. While Parker won’t play in the NBA Summer League in Las Vegas in July, he is expected to be ready to roll for training camp in the fall.


http://journaltimes.com/sports/basketball/bucks-beat-draft-hopes-take-a-hit/article_64835ab3-f2ff-5b48-b6cd-a52604edf54c.html


----------



## Bubbles

Parker is "ahead of schedule", which is great news.

Possible interest from the Bucks in Brook Lopez. Thoughts? I've never been a huge fan of his, mainly because he's injury prone and not a strong rebounder, though we could probably hide the latter to an extent with MCW and Giannis being strong rebounders for their position.


----------



## Kreutz35

I certainly wouldn't hate Lopez, though I'm not a huge fan of his. He fills a need on our team at C. 


I've also seen rumors of the Bucks trading Henson + pick #17 for the Kings lotto pick.


----------



## Bubbles

Well we know my feelings on Henson. That boy needs minutes in a Bucks' uniform. Let's assume we make that deal, who would be targeting at #6 ? Porzingis? He's skinny like Henson and won't rebound or defend as well, but he would be capable of stretching the floor. Cauley-Stein could be there at #6 as well and he would be a major plus on defense and on the boards, but what could we expect from him on offense? Does MCW/Middleton/Giannis/Parker/Cauley-Stein gives us enough offense in our starting lineup? Or does it put too much of the scoring load on Parker?


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks new practice court:


----------



## RollWithEm

Bubbles said:


> Does MCW/Middleton/Giannis/Parker/Cauley-Stein gives us enough offense in our starting lineup? Or does it put too much of the scoring load on Parker?


My god that line-up would be horrifying defensively. How could anyone score 100 points against them EVER???


----------



## Bubbles

RollWithEm said:


> My god that line-up would be horrifying defensively. How could anyone score 100 points against them EVER???


That could be the trade off for lacking offensive firepower. I could be overstating that though. MCW, Middleton, and Giannis could be 15 PPG guys, with the latter two definitely have the potential to go higher. Parker projects as a guy who should at least be at 20 PPG. Cauley-Stein could get an efficient 10 PPG through lobs and put backs. Get a gunner, some three point shooting off the bench, and then we're in business. 

I would prefer to keep Henson, but if it helps net us Cauley-Stein than I could maybe get on board with it.


----------



## Bubbles

*Back in the teens, Bucks hoping to repeat draft success*



> This is more familiar draft territory for the Milwaukee Bucks, a place in the teens.
> 
> Finding a teen idol can be tough work, but the Bucks will take their chances as they hope to build on a promising first season under coach Jason Kidd.
> 
> The resurgent Bucks made the playoffs and earned the sixth seed in the Eastern Conference before falling in six games to the third-seeded Chicago Bulls. That translates to Milwaukee claiming the No. 17 pick in the June 25 draft.
> 
> The previous season the Bucks plummeted to the league's worst record (15-67) and wound up with the second pick after the draft lottery. It allowed them to select Duke power forward Jabari Parker, but a left knee injury cut his rookie season short, limiting him to 25 games.
> 
> The 20-year-old Parker is on schedule in his rehabilitation from anterior cruciate ligament surgery and will be a huge addition when he returns.
> 
> So what can the Bucks reasonably expect to get from their current draft position?
> 
> In four of the previous seven years under general manager John Hammond, the Bucks have drafted or acquired a draft pick in the teens. They selected center Larry Sanders with their No. 15 pick in 2010. The following year they traded down from No. 10 to No. 19 as part of a three-team deal and acquired forward Tobias Harris.
> 
> In 2012, the Bucks traded down two spots and chose John Henson with the 14th pick; and in 2013 they landed Giannis Antetokounmpo at No. 15.
> 
> "You look at last year's draft, and when you're slotted at two, you have a grouping of probably three players," Hammond said last week at the NBA draft combine in Chicago.
> 
> "When you look at the position we're in today at 17, our grouping could go from 10 to 12 players. You always do your due diligence in case you move up in the draft or move down. But I think there has to be a concentrated effort on where you stand today."
> 
> Hammond, assistant general manager David Morway, vice president of player personnel Dave Babcock, director of scouting Billy McKinney, Kidd and assistant coach Sean Sweeney were among the Bucks officials gathered at the combine to scout talent and interview players Thursday and Friday.
> 
> "If you look at the history of the draft and you start talking about that 12 to 17 and 18 range, you can miss on those guys," Hammond said. "We would consider ourselves fortunate when you start mentioning John, Larry, Giannis. Those guys all have proven to be quality players in this league."
> 
> Sanders was the Bucks' starting center until anxiety, depression and marijuana use derailed his career and the team bought out his contract this season. He had signed a four-year, $44 million contract extension in the summer of 2013 but now will be paid approximately half that amount.
> 
> The 6-foot-11 Henson is in the Bucks' bench rotation at center and emerged during the playoff series against the Bulls, while the 20-year-old Antetokounmpo is one of the top young players in the league.
> 
> The Bucks took a gamble on the "Greek Freak" and it is looking like a well-calculated one at this stage.
> 
> "Hindsight is always 20-20," Hammond. "With Giannis' draft at 15, you say that was the right player.
> 
> "We do everything possible to get it right; the manpower that it takes, the background, the financial commitment to do it. We're always going to try to get it right, but the draft is still an inexact science. All you're trying to do is get one or two more right than the guy you're competing against."
> 
> The draft process is a year-round exercise, not just a two-month workout process. The Bucks will bring players in for individual workouts in June, but Babcock, McKinney, Hammond and Morway already have scouted hundreds of players during the college regular season and tournaments.
> 
> "The difficult job of scouting is you're away from the team a lot," Hammond said. "The job is very grueling; it's a full-time travel job.
> 
> "You look at a guy like Billy McKinney, this is all he's done his whole life. He's played in this league and been a general manager in this league. He's done everything in this business.
> 
> "You look at Dave Babcock's background and what he's done as a scout in this league and as a front-office executive. He and Billy are as good as anybody in the league at doing what they do."
> 
> Babcock also heads up the Bucks' international scouting and works closely with former NBA player Kornel David, who scouts for the team in Europe and is based in Budapest, Hungary.
> 
> The long hours put in by the scouting team lead to reports and deliberations and eventually to a choice on draft night.
> 
> Parker's return for the 2015-'16 season alongside Antetokounmpo and 23-year-old point guard Michael Carter-Williams gives the Bucks a promising young trio, and they hope to retain restricted free-agent guard Khris Middleton.
> 
> "We expect him to come back better," Hammond said of Parker. "Bigger, stronger, better. Drafting him at 2, the anticipation was that we were drafting a guy who can become an all-star for our organization. And we still have that same belief."
> 
> Hammond said the Bucks in effect have "three first-round picks, at least 21/2" this season because not only will they draft a player but they will have Parker and Damien Inglis returning.
> 
> Inglis, a 6-8 forward from French Guiana, missed all of last season due to a fractured right ankle that required a second surgery in January. He will turn 20 on Wednesday.
> 
> He was the 31st pick in the 2014 draft, the first pick in the second round, and was a likely first-round choice until he injured his ankle in a predraft workout with Oklahoma City.
> 
> Hammond said the plan is for Inglis to participate with the Bucks' entry in summer league in Las Vegas in July.
> 
> "It's really most difficult for Jason and his staff because they've never really seen him play," Hammond said. "I'm excited for them to have a chance to see Damien play.
> 
> "They know him as a person but they will get to know him as Damien the player. He kind of reminds me of Giannis a little bit because he has a very good feel for the game.
> 
> "He's a deceptive athlete. He's got long arms, extremely big hands. He's got a long torso, shorter legs, so sometimes he doesn't look quite as athletic. But he can get above the rim. I like the fact he can handle the ball; he's got vision with the ball.
> 
> "Our staff does a great job on the defensive end of the floor, so they'll make him better."


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/in-draft-bucks-searching-for-a-future-star-b99500970z1-304018441.html


----------



## Bubbles

*Coming back to Milwaukee — as a Buck — would suit Kevon Looney*



> Chicago — Milwaukee Hamilton standout Kevon Looney made headlines in the fall of 2013 when he committed to play college basketball at UCLA. He loved the campus, the tradition and the opportunities that awaited him in Los Angeles.
> 
> Looney's time at UCLA didn't last long, as he declared for the NBA draft in April at the end of his freshman season. He didn't think he needed more time than that, as he learned everything he wanted to know before setting up for the jump to the NBA.
> 
> Known as an outstanding rebounder, Looney proved that his skills weren't just a product of playing against small competition in high school, as he ranked 14th in the country in offensive rebounds as a college freshman. A wiry, 6-foot-9 power forward, he also says he surprised himself with how strong he was and how capable he was with battling Division I post players.
> 
> Over the past year, Looney was a double-double machine for the Bruins, recording 15 in 36 games in helping them reach the Sweet 16. He nearly averaged double digits in points and rebounds, finishing his freshman season with 11.6 and 9.2, respectively.
> 
> "I had a chance to be anywhere from lottery to early first round in the teens, so I think when you've got an opportunity like that you should probably go after that," Looney said Friday at the NBA draft combine in Chicago.
> 
> "I think I'm as ready as I can be for a 19-year-old coming out of college. I think I'm mature enough."
> 
> Part of building his maturity was getting away from home. Although Looney talked to his parents nearly every day, being at UCLA forced him to grow up, be more responsible and depend on himself for more things.
> 
> His time away from Wisconsin also made him realize something that California is missing. It's not cold enough.
> 
> "Sometimes I think I need the cold just to get that chip on my shoulder again," Looney said. "There's nothing like going outside and being cold. You feel more appreciative about life.
> 
> "It feels like every day when you go outside (in Los Angeles) you're supposed to go to the beach. I like having that feeling of going outside and saying, 'Hey, I should probably go back in the gym and work out some more.'"
> 
> Still more Midwest than Hollywood, Looney could be in position for a return trip to Milwaukee and the cold soon. Multiple mock drafts suggest his hometown Bucks could be the team selecting Looney in the June 25 NBA draft.
> 
> That would sit well with his many family members and friends in Milwaukee.
> 
> "A lot of people from Milwaukee support me a lot and I think they would love to see me come back and play and represent our city," Looney said. "I try to represent the best that I can out in LA and everywhere I go."
> 
> Although the Bucks — the 24th-ranked rebounding team in the NBA last year — could be in line to take Looney in the draft, they didn't speak with him at the combine. Teams are able to request 30 players and can speak with 18 of those during the two-day event in Chicago.
> 
> According to a source, Looney was on the Bucks' list of players they were interested in talking to, but he was not one of the 18 players they spoke with. Looney said that his agent mentioned Milwaukee to him, but nothing is solidified for his team workouts, which he won't begin until June.
> 
> Whether Looney winds up with the Bucks or not, he's proud to be part of what he feels is a resurgence in Wisconsin and Milwaukee basketball over recent years. Playing at the BMO Harris Bradley Center next season — with the Bucks or as a visitor — will be special for him.
> 
> "I talk about Milwaukee everywhere I go," Looney said. "I feel over the past few years we've produced a lot of players out of Wisconsin and Milwaukee like J.P. Tokoto, Jameel McKay, Duane Wilson, Deonte Burton. All those guys are making an impact on the college level.
> 
> "Always talking about those guys, even people before me like (Latrell) Sprewell, Devin Harris. I think we don't get enough credit for what we have done."


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/coming-back-to-milwaukee--as-a-buck--would-suit-kevon-looney-b99501024z1-303965891.html


----------



## Bubbles

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609075684187570176
Saves $7.9M if we waive Butler and Williams.


----------



## Kreutz35

Clearing cap to sign Lebron once he opts out


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> Clearing cap to sign Lebron once he opts out


He's taking his talents to Brew Town.


----------



## roux

Love trading ersan as a salary dump, looks like a 4 or 5 in the draft for the Bucks. No reason for butler or Williams to be on this team come training camp.


----------



## Kreutz35

This could mean we're looking to make a run at Aldridge or Gasol.


----------



## Bubbles

roux said:


> Love trading ersan as a salary dump, looks like a 4 or 5 in the draft for the Bucks. No reason for butler or Williams to be on this team come training camp.





Kreutz35 said:


> This could mean we're looking to make a run at Aldridge or Gasol.


Either of these I would be cool with, though us landing Aldridge or Gasol seems like a long shot. Us landing Gasol would be insane though.


----------



## Kreutz35

Bubbles said:


> Either of these I would be cool with, though us landing Aldridge or Gasol seems like a long shot. Us landing Gasol would be insane though.


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


>


I don't know how you found such a picture, but I'm glad that you did. :laugh:


----------



## Kreutz35

The list of free agent centers is impressive this year:

Marc Gasol
Deandre Jordan
Greg Monroe
Kosta Koufos
Omer Asik
Brook Lopez
Robin Lopez, and
Tyson Chandler

Eight starting level unrestricted 5's in a single offseason is a little crazy.


----------



## Bubbles

Koufus could be a good add at a reasonable price as well, leaving us with more money to spend if need be. Chandler could definitely be a possibility too depending on Kidd's relationship to him from Dallas and NY. I am still not crazy about Brook Lopez on this team.


----------



## Bubbles

> *Summer Scoop: Bucks can spend cash*
> 
> Five burning questions and answers in the wake of the Milwaukee Bucks' first-round exit and their trade Thursday of veteran forward Ersan Ilyasova to Detroit:
> 
> *1. What do the Bucks plan to do with their newfound salary-cap space?*
> 
> By jettisoning Ilyasova for the more cap-friendly contracts of Caron Butler and Shawne Williams, Milwaukee potentially cleared nearly $23 million in salary-cap space in hopes of becoming a true free-agent player.
> 
> And they're thinking big with the sudden rush of available funds.
> 
> Big men, specifically.
> 
> League sources say the Bucks want a proven center in free agency if they can score one, and have pinpointed two kinds of former All-Stars -- Dallas' Tyson Chandler and Brooklyn's Brook Lopez -- as targets for the top of their wish list.
> 
> Bucks coach Jason Kidd knows both of them well, having played alongside Chandler in both Dallas and New York and having coached Lopez with the Nets. And word is that Milwaukee intends to chase both hard come July 1 in hopes of emerging as a serious contender for at least one of them.
> 
> Chandler, though 32 now, holds appeal not only for his unquestioned rim presence defensively, but also the veteran know-how he'd lend to a team full of kids crying out for more on-court guidance.
> 
> The offensive-minded Lopez, meanwhile, is obviously a completely different player, but he'd certainly provide a focal point for all of those still-developing Milwaukee youngsters to play off of if Kidd and the Bucks could actually convince the 27-year-old to leave Brooklyn, where Nets general manager Billy King has made no secret of the fact he wants to keep Lopez at (virtually) all costs.
> 
> Sources say that the Bucks would likewise be willing to jump into the DeAndre Jordan sweepstakes if they thought they had a reasonable shot at prying him away from Hollywood, but the incumbent Los Angeles Clippers and the Dallas Mavericks are widely regarded as the early co-favorites for Jordan.
> 
> *2. What are the Bucks' biggest needs?*
> 
> Dependable size.
> 
> Reliable shooting.
> 
> And veteran toughness.
> 
> All three are the more general target areas for the club beyond the specific pursuits of Chandler and Lopez.
> 
> If the Bucks managed to land one of those coveted bigs mentioned above and a top-flight wing defender, they'd be celebrating a dream summer. Especially with prized sophomore-to-be Jabari Parker said to be progressing well in the wake of the knee injury that limited him to 25 games as a rookie.
> 
> Tangible progress on the specifics of the deal so badly needed to erect a new building downtown and thus cement the franchise's future in Milwaukee, which began to crystallize last week, would only add to the optimistic feel.
> 
> *3. How will the Bucks' trade this week and their hopes of making a splash in free agency affect the status of restricted free agent Khris Middleton?*
> 
> It won't.
> 
> Not if the Bucks have their way.
> 
> All signals emanating from Brewtown at this stage, as you'd expect, hold that the Bucks are determined to match any offer sheets Middleton attracts after his emergence this season as one of the league's rising defensive gems.
> 
> How high those offers actually go, given Middleton has assembled only one season of sustained success, remains to be seen. But one source close to the situation, when asked to assess Milwaukee's chances on a scale of 1 to 10 of having Middleton on the roster when training camp opens, replied with no hesitation: "Ten."
> 
> *4. What's next for Giannis Antetokounmpo?*
> 
> You see the fast progress and the highlight-reel plays and the impossibly long limbs and you forget that The Greek Freak is a mere 20 years, 187 days old.
> 
> The Bucks, meanwhile, simply (and quietly) salivate about the things they think Giannis can add by the time next season starts.
> 
> Better outside shooting.
> 
> Yes: Shooting the 3-ball.
> 
> Shooting the corner 3, that is.
> 
> The Bucks will naturally be expecting more out of Giannis on the boards next season, too. But for Antetokounmpo and newly acquired Michael Carter-Williams (getting stronger and sharpening his ballhandling are also on MCW's list) -- as well as for Parker as soon as he's able -- shooting is the offseason emphasis.
> 
> *5. What about other Bucks business?*
> 
> 
> Veteran swingman Jared Dudley has until the end of the month to decide if he wants to invoke the final season of his current contract at $4.25 million or opt for free agency. It's believed that Dudley, either way, wants to stay in Milwaukee.
> 
> As Caron Butler essentially confirmed via Twitter in the wake of Thursday's trade, he will be waived before July 1 and head to free agency. Shedding the contracts of Butler and Shawne Williams will create nearly $8 million in cap space‎.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609157125382774784
> 
> The Bucks actually created a trade exception worth $3.4 million in the Ilyasova trade, but it will vanish in July when Milwaukee begins to operate as a cap-room team.
> 
> Thanks to the buyout struck with Larry Sanders in February, ‎Milwaukee will see the amount of $1,865,546 on its books through 2021-22.


http://espn.go.com/blog/marc-stein/post/_/id/3881/summer-scoop-bucks-can-spend-cash


----------



## RollWithEm

The issue with both Chandler and Lopez at this point is that they just can't seem to stay on the floor consistently due to injury. If we're leaving health out of the equation, though, I think Lopez would probably be the slightly better fit because he can space the floor out to 18 feet. They are already pretty darn good defensively. Shooting is their issue.


----------



## Kreutz35

Here's the new Bucks court. I dig it!


----------



## Kreutz35

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/fear-the-deer-the-bucks-unveil-their-new-court-design/


----------



## hroz

I think if I was Milwaukee I would try trade OJ Dudley Pachulia and (Bayless or Vasquez) for Joe Johnson.

Henson Plumlee (decent centres - i would prefer an upgrade no doubt)
Parker
Giannis Butler
Khris Johnson
MCW Vasquez Ennis

Then try get snother SF/PF like James Johnson (Since the Raptors don't want him)

And at the wings just rotate through all these 6'9 guys. Then trust Jabari Giannis Khris and Joe to provide you with the offence.


----------



## Bubbles

> *Report: Greg Monroe to meet with Bucks, Lakers, Knicks, Blazers*
> 
> If you have plans of signing free-agent big man Greg Monroe this summer, you may have to act quickly to talk to him. Monroe is one of the more talented offensive big men available this summer and he's a double-double threat. That's a big reason why the first 24 hours will be so busy for Monroe. He's expected to be meeting with four teams on the first day of free agency, as the madness begins.
> 
> Jeff Zillgitt of USA Today is reporting the Los Angeles Lakers, New York Knicks, *Milwaukee Bucks* and Portland Trail Blazers are all scheduled to meet with Monroe the first day. And that list could grow even more.
> 
> Free agent forward-center Greg Monroe plans to meet with four teams in the first 24 hours of a free agency.
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks, Los Angeles Lakers, New York Knicks and Portland Trail Blazers are on Monroe's list on day one of free agency, and there is a possibility he meets with other teams, a person familiar with the situation told USA TODAY Sports.
> 
> The Bucks had one of the best defenses in the NBA this past season, but a weak offense that got even worse after their trade for Michael Carter-Williams at the trade deadline. They have the defensive role players to make up for Monroe's issues on defense and utilize his offensive impact on the floor. The Knicks and Lakers are both desperately seeking a big man to run the post in their offensive schemes, as they try to revive once-proud franchises.
> 
> The Blazers could be the most interesting option here because they're expected to lose LaMarcus Aldridge in free agency. Being able to replace him with Monroe wouldn't completely negate the loss, but it would go a long way toward helping out Damian Lillard. The Detroit Pistons, Monroe's previous team, are expected to not express interest in re-signing him.


Monroe wouldn't be a bad add for us necessarily, though I would prefer someone more keen on blocking shots at center.


----------



## Kreutz35

We'd be a good fit for Monroe, so I wouldn't be disappointed with him, but I agree with needing more shot blocking than he provides.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bubbles said:


> Monroe wouldn't be a bad add for us necessarily, though I would prefer someone more keen on blocking shots at center.


Well they would still have Henson, plus Giannis will challenge shots. He would fit in offensively very well (inside scoring, can hit a jump shot, and passes well), and I think his ability to cover in the post and on the perimeter (reasonably well for his position) would be great for a C in this system.

It maybe isn't perfect, but it's absolutely something worth pursuing if he's interested.


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616398402679496705


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619304216104841216


----------



## Kreutz35

Sounds like we're getting a second back for him.


----------



## Bubbles

Awesome. More minutes for Henson.


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm not disappointed to see him gone, but Zaza will always have a place in my heart for always playing hard and his willingness to take shots at those cheapskate Bulls. Thanks Zaza!


----------



## roux

We have now traded away all of our veteran leadership from last year


----------



## Kreutz35

Also, doesn't there have to be something else in the works? We're very thin in the post now, especially at the forwards.


----------



## Kreutz35

roux said:


> We have now traded away all of our veteran leadership from last year


I'd imagine Bayless will be gone soon as well. The Vasquez signing makes his role redundant, and we have like 43 PGs on our roster right now.


----------



## roux

Kreutz35 said:


> Also, doesn't there have to be something else in the works? We're very thin in the post now, especially at the forwards.


Henson, Plumlee and O'Bryant.. I wouldnt call us desperate although I do think JOB isn't an NBA caliber player so I think he needs to go.


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm not even counting JOB, because he shouldn't see the floor, and Jabari won't be back right away.


----------



## Drizzy

Someone has been hitting the gym.




__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2F5Frm1-xh2Z/


----------



## Kreutz35

No Jabari until January


----------



## Kreutz35

So who do we start until then? The two most likely options I see are MCW/Middleton/Giannis/Henson/Monroe or MCW/Vasquez/Middleton/Giannis/Monroe.
I see the first as more talented, but the second seems as if it would mesh better.


----------



## Bubbles

Obviously I would prefer the first lineup because I'm a Henson fanboy, but I think the second lineup would fare better because of having another capable three point shooter in Vasquez. The first lineup would have opposing teams packing the paint which probably wouldn't be a good thing for MCW. If Giannis' three point shot returns to him this season then I might feel differently.


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624300622683197440
Low risk type of deal. Can't complain about that. If his 3-pointer returns to what it was 2 years ago, he'll be a useful stretch 4, filling in the void Ersan left behind.


----------



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626401690443452417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626399511238320128


----------



## Kreutz35

New Bucks alternate jersey


----------

